
E-Cigarettes May Not Be as Safe as You Think - rahulchowdhury
https://elth.co/e-cigarettes-not-safe/
======
orangecat
The medical establishment seems to treat questions like "is vaping less
dangerous than smoking?" and "is diet soda less harmful than regular?" the
same way that many religious organizations treat "what are the most effective
methods of birth control?".

